# Weight dilemma



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I am nearly ready for a 6 week jaunt into France and thought I would get the RV MOTed, it's very full with all the bits for the trip and so was interested when I had it weighed,
It came in at dead on 8 tonnes, the problem is she is plated for 9.2 tonnes

Problem is should I tell her indoors that she still has 1.2 tonnes of clothes and shoes to put in !! :? :? 

Loddy


----------

